# Officer Down: Gregory Rahoi - [Bowling Green, Virginia]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

12/07/2006
*Va. FBI agent killed while training*

*Officer Down: Gregory Rahoi* - [Bowling Green, Virginia]









*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 38
*Additional Info:* Special Agent Gregory Rahoi had served with the Federal Bureau of Investigation for 9 years. He is survived by his fiancee.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Rahoi was shot and killed while participating in a live fire training exercise. *Date of Incident:* December 6, 2006

*Va. FBI agent killed while training*
The Associated Press
BOWLING GREEN, Va.- An FBI agent was killed Wednesday during a live-fire training exercise, the agency said.
Supervisory Special Agent Gregory J. Rahoi, 38, of Wisconsin, was shot Wednesday during the exercise at Fort A.P. Hill, a sprawling Army base about an hour south of Washington.
Rahoi was flown to Mary Washington Hospital in Fredericksburg, where he later was pronounced dead, the FBI said in a release.
Rahoi joined the FBI in 1997 and had served with the agency's Hostage Rescue Team for the past six years.
Fort A.P. Hill hosts about 60,000 soldiers, sailors, airmen and Marines annually at the 76,000-acre post's live-fire ranges and other training facilities. Federal law enforcement agencies also use the facilities on a regular basis, the FBI said.
The last time someone died during live fire training at Fort A.P. Hill was in December 2000, said Ken Perrotte, a spokesman for the base.
The FBI and Army are investigating the incident.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------

